# Yamaha RX-V661?



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

My original plan was to go with a Pre/Pro, but a new kitchen is in my future. I have to lower my HT budget a bit for the next year.

I'm getting the upgrade bug and I'm looking at new recievers. One receiver I'm looking at is the 661. I have the 450 now and it would be a big upgrade. Eventually I want to move to an external amp(s) and the 661 would allow it. I like the ipod docking station option too. The only downside I've seen is no OSD via HDMI.

What competition does the 661 have? Should I consider other models in the price range?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Assuming your pricing that unit at about $500... for about $100 less I see the Onkyo TX-SR605, which does about the same power and feature wise. For about $100 more you can step up to the Onkyo TX-SR705 and get 100wpc and HDMI v1.3. 

I have not been able to find a receiver with OSD over HDMI... at least not anything over 480i and most won't even do that.


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

The 705 looks really nice!! I'll do some research on it. Thanks!


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

I've been extremely happy with my RX-V661.


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

I hate upgraditis. All I see when I research a product is "for a few dollars more I can have THIS product". It just snowballs from there.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

If you are one to not upgrade but every few years, I'd try to get as many of the new features included as possible. Right now the biggest thing is HDMI v1.3, although it's not that big of a deal today, it may be in a year or so.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 8, 2007)

Sonnie said:


> Assuming your pricing that unit at about $500... for about $100 less I see the Onkyo TX-SR605, which does about the same power and feature wise. For about $100 more you can step up to the Onkyo TX-SR705 and get 100wpc and HDMI v1.3.
> 
> I have not been able to find a receiver with OSD over HDMI... at least not anything over 480i and most won't even do that.


I agree about the 705. This way you avoid wanting to upgrade over the next couple of years like you could with the Yamaha 661.

The new Denons do OSD over HDMI on all resolutions. Acutually there OSD is all new GUID based. Really sweet. The downside is they are expensive.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Big Worm said:


> The new Denons do OSD over HDMI on all resolutions. Acutually there OSD is all new GUID based. Really sweet. The downside is they are expensive.


Wow... I did not know that... and that is good news! :T

The only thing I knew that did it at all resolutions was the Anthem Statement or AVM-50.

I would really like to have seen Yamaha do this with their recent new released models. As tiny as their display is, they need it.


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

The Denon AVR-2808CI looks really nice. 

"For a few bucks more ... " LOL


----------



## brent_s (Feb 26, 2007)

Jim, not sure if you're still shopping, but the 705's available for $584 delivered right now.


----------

